

Hunting and Hallucinogens: psychoactive plants for dog hunting [pdf] - gwern
https://www.dropbox.com/s/32ulhvew5hxsqnb/2015-bennett.pdf

======
pvaldes
Wow, all Brugmansia are very dangerous to manipulate; Anthurium and Caladium
having micro-needles and corrosive poisons (to put this it in the nose of the
poor dog is the same as filling the nose of the dog with a mix of powder of
broken glasses and vinager); Euphorbiaceae cause blisters in the skin by
contact (they are bathing the dog with Croton!), Cyperus have micro-spines of
silica and cuts like a razor blade, and Aristolochia causes cancer by
contact!.

Most of the plants in the table have in common that they are very dangerous
and cause a hell of pain when aplied to skin and mucosae.

This is not 'improving methods', is just a cruel animal punishing to turn the
dog crazy and vicious. Please don't try this at home. Is plain and simply
nauseating dog torture and also very dangerous for the owner (a human can
easily be killed if parts of those plants are reduced to dust and accidentally
inhaled for example).

------
fabulist
Direct link:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/32ulhvew5hxsqnb/2015-bennett.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/32ulhvew5hxsqnb/2015-bennett.pdf?dl=1)

